# Forster 11/1 to 18/1 Pipers Bay



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all,

I will be holidaying at the lake side resort at Forster from Friday 11 and leaving Friday 18th, fishing the flats in Pipers bay and hopefully around to the step so if anyone is up for a fish let me know.

I'm camping lakeside so all i have to do is slide in the water  8) hopefully will be fishing each morning and arvo (weather permitting) and some prawning at night.

See you there.
Dave


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey dave,

I might be able to catch up with you for an arvo fish after work during that week..see how we go  Not sure what Arpie and Tryhard are up to but im sure they will see the post and let you know. If you want to leave a number just incase i decide i can get down there ...ill give you a buzz to see what your plans are for the day. Oh and off course there is also the option heading somewhere else local if your up to it...maybe some Bass ? Though if this rain keeps up it wont be happening :?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

No worries Adrian, I talked to Matt the other week and he was going to see how work shaped up.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

You lucky bugger   

Rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds good to me Arpie, The leases worked well last time, miss I caught the biggest bream :lol: :lol: :lol: i'm just jealous 8) :lol:

A mini Forster social would be good, my father is an excellent blackfisherman but I unfortunetly am not  , but popper fish i can 

See you there soon.

Cheers dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll have a Hobie adventure with me for the first weekend if anyone up there wants to give one a go, hows good is hobies service the outback is getting repaired and the dealer (kevin) has leant me his demo yak and is going to bring the outback up and meet me half way early next week , can't find service like that around much anymore.

getting excited, particularly when i keep getting Matt's fish picture texts with east coast tantrums hanging out there mouths :lol:

See you soon Dave


----------



## basadev (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Dave.

Hopefully I will be in Foster on Saturday/Sunday.

Here is 7 days weather forecast for Foster
http://www.weather.com.au/nsw/forster

Usually they are accurate.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks Basadev, hopefully they get the wind wrong the rest looks OK, look like the morning fish's might be the best.

just give me a call on the number above if you want to go for a fish one day.

Cheers dave


----------

